# Lyft software developers are idiots!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

How ****ing difficult it is to program the app to sound off when running in the background of a device that an Uber app is running in the foreground? I am so mad!

You can run Lyft in back ground, but you miss all requests and what the **** is the point if I can't hear them?

I run Uber on the other hand in the background and every 3 minutes it asks me if I want to stay online. Also if there is a trip request when in the background, Uber sounds off and a pop up comes up. You cannot miss an Uber request in this situation.

Lyft is a hope for drivers because it has the tip button. But Lyft being very small relative to Uber is not a simple matter. It is the result of some asshole program manager or development head having their heads in their ass. All programmers at Lyft should be required to first drive for both Uber and Lyft so they know what the **** is going on in the field.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

I get Lyft notification both as a popup and sound if I run it in the background. I use an iphone so you can go to the notification center in settings, go to Lyft and designate where you want the popup to appear and turn on/off sound. I don't know how it works on Android.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have an iPad mini, I will try doing what you suggest, but shouldn't it be the default action?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Alerts and notifications were both enabled for Lyft. I noticed the pop up was not enabled. I enabled pop up. Will now go out and try my newly discovered feature. It should have been set like that by default. I never remember setting anything special for Uber. Lyft has to be smarter. The more I look, the more I see the naive in Lyft and the evil in Uber.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah it probably should. BTW, the phone I mentioned above is older running ios7. I just checked a newer phone with ios8 and there is a switch at the top that says "allow notifications." That switch is in the "on" position on that phone.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Mine was in allow notifications mode but still when in background I was missing requests. I have latest iOS On my iPad. I think it has to be a standard Lyft feature. I shouldn't be trying to figure it out. It should simply work out the box. Maybe done 20 year old thought what the big deal was and did not program that capability.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Mine was in allow notifications mode but still when in background I was missing requests. I have latest iOS On my iPad. I think it has to be a standard Lyft feature. I shouldn't be trying to figure it out. It should simply work out the box. Maybe done 20 year old thought what the big deal was and did not program that capability.


That is strange. I've had both Uber and Lyft apps on, got an uber request and forgot to turn off Lyft, and even when my phone is off, locked, black screen, etc while I'm in transit with the uber passenger,I've gotten a notification on screen and sound from the Lyft app. It's not exactly the same thing, but that in addition to getting a notifiction while running Lyft in the background.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> How ****ing difficult it is to program the app to sound off when running in the background of a device that an Uber app is running in the foreground? I am so mad!
> 
> You can run Lyft in back ground, but you miss all requests and what the **** is the point if I can't hear them?
> 
> ...


Maybe they want you to turn off the Uber app?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

And the Lyft app does pop up and sound when it pings my phone, fwiw.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Turn off your Bluetooth if it's on.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I hear Lyft in the background on my Moto G Android. I love that app and wish Uber's was more like it. Ride starts automatically one minute after you press arrive and it allows the passenger to tip via the app when the ride is over. It also allows me to leave a comment for the passenger. In short, the Lyft app is great.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> How ****ing difficult it is to program the app to sound off when running in the background of a device that an Uber app is running in the foreground? I am so mad!
> 
> You can run Lyft in back ground, but you miss all requests and what the **** is the point if I can't hear them?
> 
> ...


I just want lyft to make it so that when you get a request, it tells you if it is on prime time or not and if so, what the percentage is. I refuse to drive more than 5 minutes to a ping if i have no idea if it's prime time or not.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I disabled Bluetooth as well and now Lyft works on background and alerts me when a request comes.


----------



## Lindsay (Jan 11, 2015)

Idk. I have problems getting lyft notifications if I am using gps at the same time. Like if a pax cancels a ride while I'm on the way there I have no clue until I get there and then 9/10 I miss a request too which ****s up my acceptance rate.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I just want lyft to make it so that when you get a request, it tells you if it is on prime time or not and if so, what the percentage is. I refuse to drive more than 5 minutes to a ping if i have no idea if it's prime time or not.


Yeah, that is an issue, as well as not knowing if it's Plus or not also an issue.

I decline some long distance pings regardless. Always seem to get some that are just ridiculous from either Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I had a request from lyft the other day that was 13 minutes away... Highway minutes. Are you serious??? I ignore more than 50% of lyft requests.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I had a request from lyft the other day that was 13 minutes away... Highway minutes. Are you serious??? I ignore more than 50% of lyft requests.


My record was a ping from 60+ miles away with Uber. What pisses me off is these go against the acceptance rate, which is often tied to added money, so you have to watch it like a hawk.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have been able to use Lyft app more effectively with the suggestions from the forum members.

Thank you all for reading and helping. Over the few months that I became aware of this forum, I have benefited greatly from many great members.

Thanks!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't think it's the fault of the devs. More the fault of Apple, the Lyft app on Android is superior. I recently went from Android to iPhone. Wow, what a pain in the ass dealing with the iPhone was. Apple must have their shit on lock down for Lyft not to be able to do the things they want with iOS. 

I replaced my Android and went back.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am using an android phone for text and talk and I love it.
But I use an iPad mini 3 to run both Lyft anf Uber. I don't use any other device like gps etc. But I still need more streamlined interaction that will be less needy from Lyft. Uber app on iPad is great. Integrated navigation works very well. Lyft keeps sending text messages each time I lose connectivity, it requires more attention. Map and navigation is separate from the actual app. Considering that most of the time we are driving when a trip request comes, we need to be distracted the least. The Lyft app setup requires more attention. Uber wins on iPhone/iPad platform because it is not requiring jumping between screens.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> My record was a ping from 60+ miles away with Uber. What pisses me off is these go against the acceptance rate, which is often tied to added money, so you have to watch it like a hawk.


That is insanely ridiculous. You probably already do this, but I call everything over 10 minutes away and basically talk them in to cancelling. If I couldn't talk a 60mi pax in to cancelling, and given the 99% probability they want you to take them down the block, I would cancel it anyway and take the hit against my 10% non-acceptance.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> How ****ing difficult it is to program the app to sound off when running in the background of a device that an Uber app is running in the foreground? I am so mad!
> 
> You can run Lyft in back ground, but you miss all requests and what the **** is the point if I can't hear them?
> 
> ...


That's a weird one. My Lyft pings come through just fine when in background. My bigger gripe is that Uber kills my phone's earpiece, even when Uber isn't running, so I can only use external speaker or Bluetooth headset. Resetting phone fixes it...until I reinstall Uber driver app.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> That is insanely ridiculous. You probably already do this, but I call everything over 10 minutes away and basically talk them in to cancelling. If I couldn't talk a 60mi pax in to cancelling, and given the 99% probability they want you to take them down the block, I would cancel it anyway and take the hit against my 10% non-acceptance.


Needless to say it was not accepted but DID count against my acceptance rate.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> How ****ing difficult it is to program the app to sound off when running in the background of a device that an Uber app is running in the foreground? I am so mad!
> 
> You can run Lyft in back ground, but you miss all requests and what the **** is the point if I can't hear them?
> 
> ...


This is precisely why my Uber Iphone is a dedicated phone, and my personal phone is separate. For me, it's worth the $10 per week extra for the Uber supplied phone.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber and Lyft don't use sound the same way.

Uber not only requires me to keep on top or annoy me with "do you want to stay online or what you idiot?" messages, but it also turns off my podcasts / music when it comes on, or comes on top, or signals a ping. Uber simply HAS to insert itself into whatever I'm doing. It takes over every time it needs to use the speakers, car speakers or phone speakers, it interrupts. If you're used to that, then Lyft seems like the developers screwed up. 

Lyft is more passive. If you have Bluetooth on, it routes your ping tone through Bluetooth. It leaves my apps alone. It doesn't demand to be "on top" and it doesn't affect my music or podcasts. It works, but you have to work with it, and when I was used to Uber, I was dismayed by Lyft's silent pings also. 

Problem with routing through Bluetooth instead of using the phone speakers, if your car radio is not "accepting" a Bluetooth signal, like using the CD player or tuned to a radio station, the Lyft ping is sent to the radio via Bluetooth, but the sound is not played through your speakers because your car stereo is not playing the Bluetooth signal through to the speakers.

Get it?

Now, to fix this on you iPad: swipe up from the bottom to get that very useful window full of tools like airplane mode and flashlight and wifi and sounds. You have to be connected by Bluetooth to your car stereo, and have the Bluetooth receiver active. (Like listening to iTunes, or a podcast)

See the grey bar just below the volume slider? Left side is for AirDrop, right side is for your Bluetooth signal speaker choice. Tap the ride side of the grey rectangle, and you will have a choice of speakers: iPad, or your car speaker. Choose iPad, and all your ping sounds will be routed through the iPad instead of the car speakers. Phone calls will still be through the car microphone and speakers for those that use iPhone instead of iPad.

Every time you turn the car off, you have to repeat the process when you restart the car, because the car Bluetooth will pick up the iPad signal again. 

Hope this helps, message me if you don't get it.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I've gotten into the habit of doing what DieselkW does after spending the past 6 weeks driving mostly for Lyft. It works perfectly and it's become such a habit that every time I start my car I set my iPhone audio as he said above (whether I'm driving Lyft/Uber or not).


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it was you, andaas that told me about this fix originally.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have long fixed the silent Lyft request problem thanks to forum members explaining how to fix it. But, I still have a problem with Lyft telling me I lost contact with server. It happens everywhere when I am not moving for about 20 minutes. Whether I am on the wifi or cell signal, same result. And it keeps texting me. It is very annoying.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I'm pretty sure it was you, andaas that told me about this fix originally.


That wouldn't surprise me. That jerk acts like a know-it-all though...


----------

